# help with N.J. BiD



## njgreenkeeper (Apr 14, 2005)

60,300 sq. ft parking lot at hospital.lots of cars.750x6 sidewalks and salting?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

It might be a little tough for anybody to help you with no more specifics than that. Do you have a "Request for Proposal" from the hospital? Are they requiring someone on site 24 hours a day during snow season? Do they have a maintenance supervisor you are working with? How is the need for starting of service determined? Are they requiring all surfaces/pathways be cleared of all snow and ice at all times?

INSURANCE - Are they requiring a certain amount of insurance with a binder naming them as additional insured? Have you discussed with your agent that you are bidding on a hospital?

DISPOSING OF SNOW - Will you need to provide snow REMOVAL? As in trucking it off site? Do you have a snow dump located? Do you have loaders and trucks or will you need to arrange this?

Location will also play a big part as rural, suburban and in-town hospitals will vary widely in their requirements.

Perhaps there is someone else who can provide more practical advice than I, as I have no real world experience with plowing hospitals. My insurance specifically excludes them.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I guess that wasn't the type of advice njgreenkeeper was looking for. Sorry - how about:

$1532.47 per push?


----------

